# Macchiarsi di un delitto



## freakit

Salve a tutti, mi serve un aiuto per tradurre questa frase:
*"Si sono macchiati delle peggiori atrocità"

*Hola chicos, asì como las chicas!
Necesito ayudas!!!!
"Se han manchado por las peores atrocidades" no me suena en ningùn modo.

Lamento lo de las tildes.


----------



## rocamadour

freakit said:


> Salve a tutti, mi serve un aiuto per tradurre questa frase:
> *"Si sono macchiati delle peggiori atrocità"*
> 
> Hola chicos, asì como las chicas!
> Necesito ayudas!!!!
> "Se han manchado por las peores atrocidades" no me suena en ningùn modo.
> 
> Lamento lo de las tildes.


 
Ciao freakit! 
Se ti devo dire la verità questa espressione non suona molto neppure a me e credo di non averla mai sentita utilizzare, tuttavia il Tam riporta tra gli esempi "se ha manchado con una culpa imperdonable".
Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

Rocamadour, scusa non ho capito una cosa. Dici che non hai mai sentito la versione in italiano o quella in spagnolo che ha proposto freakit?
In italiano a me suona..


----------



## freakit

Mi spiego meglio: la versione originale del testo che devo tradurre è in inglese, ed è parte di un verbale di un processo della Corte Penale Internazionale. Nell'originale più o meno dice: ..."che hanno commesso le peggiori atrocità."
Ora, volevo variare un po' il verbo, visto che di "commettere" questo verbale è già pieno, e inoltre farlo risuonare un po' di più, visto che si tratta di un processo sui bambini soldato.
Mi avevano suggerito "salpicar", però non riesce a dare la stessa forza.


----------



## rocamadour

irene.acler said:


> Rocamadour, scusa non ho capito una cosa. Dici che non hai mai sentito la versione in italiano o quella in spagnolo che ha proposto freakit?
> In italiano a me suona..


Ciao irene! 
Mi riferivo a quella in spagnolo, que "no le suena en ningún modo" a freakit (e non molto neppure a me), ma che invece compare nel dizionario di Laura Tam con l'esempio che ho riportato...
Sono d'accordo con freakit che "salpicar" non è molto indicato (a me dà l'idea di "macchiare" nel senso di _spruzzare_, _schizzare_, "_macchiettare", _cioè sporcare, ma con piccole macchie...).


----------



## Silvia10975

Buongiorno a tutti, mi stavo chiedendo (forse potrebbe essere utile per l'interpretazione in spagnolo) se la cosa che viene macchiata – nella frase in italiano – con le peggiori atrocità, con i delitti, sia l'anima o la fedina penale... Cambierebbe qualcosa a seconda del "luogo della macchia"?
 Silvia.


----------



## freakit

Posso infrangere le norme interne e riportare la frase originaria, che è in inglese? 
"The _Forces patriotiques pour la libération du Congo (FPLC)_ emerged as one of the militias *which had committed the worst atrocities*."

In italiano suonerebbe benissimo la traduzione "che si sono macchiati delle peggiori atrocità"
________________
He infringido las normas internas y recopiado la frase originaria, que es en inglés. Decimos que lo que se ha "manchado" es sea el alma, sea la reputaciòn, sea todo, ya porqué se trata de un proceso sobre los jefes de un ejército que explotaban niños soldados.


----------



## Vegaki

Ciao 
un idea 
"aparece como/es una de las milicias autora de los más atroces delitos"

pero la ayuda de un hablante nativo se agradece


----------



## heidita

Mi marido sugiere:

*...que ha cometido las peores atrocidades.*


----------



## Neuromante

El problema es la preposición :

Que se han manchado *con* los peores crímenes
Que se han manchado *de/con* las peores atrocidades

Es uno de esos casos en que las preposiciones en español e italiano no son "compatbles"

Perdón por el emoticón, es que me llamó la atención que no hubiera pasado aún ningún hispanoparlante.


----------



## heidita

Neuromante said:


> Que se han manchado *con* los peores crímenes
> Que se han manchado *de/con* las peores atrocidades
> 
> Perdón por el emoticón, es que me llamó la atención que no hubiera pasado aún ningún hispanoparlante.


 
¡¡Cómo que no, oiga, un respeto! 

Como decíamos...

¿¿Realmente te suena bien: se han manchado con los ...??

No creo que se dice así. Sí podríamos pensar en:

*Tienen las manos manchadas de sangre por las peores atrocidades.*

Eso siempre que se quiera conservar la palabra mancharse. Pero _mancharse con crímenes_, en español al menos común no es.


----------



## Neuromante

No soy un lingüista pero creo que he entendido por qué pensamos distinto. Me parece que el problema está en el enfoque que le estamos dando cada uno.

Tú te refieres a la cosa que los mancha y en ese caso sí veo bien "Mancharse de los peores crímenes (Las manos)" y yo me refiero a la consecuencia de una acción y es ahí donde no me cuadra el "de" sino solo el "con" Por eso lo veo correcto con "atrocidades" que es más abstracto y no con "crímenes" que son hechos concretos que se pueden enumerar.
Más que por sutileza lo digo por instinto, pero bueno.

De todos modos si usamos "Por" para mi implicaría que lo que pongas a continuación ha manchado personalmente las manos, me indica una autoría y no una causa y efecto.
Vuelvo a insistir: Es solo como lo usaría yo y en todo caso contextualizado casi siempre se entenderá el significado. Salvo el famoso Por/para las preposiciones son bastante flexibles.

Y al poner Alemania`pensé que tu marido era español pero tú alemana, de origen italiano. Que estabas en el foro desde el "otro"  frente , para entendernos


----------



## freakit

heidita said:


> Mi marido sugiere:
> 
> *...que ha cometido las peores atrocidades.*




Gracias! El problemo es que en esta traducción ya varias veces puse el verbo "cometer". 
En el DRAE leo que se podría utilizar "Acometer", solo que es en disuso, creo.
Decimos que querría dar una tradución un poco libre y más "fuerte"


----------

